# Windows 10 boot error - black screen with blinking cursor



## teaboar (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi, I've got a problem with my laptop not booting Windows 10.

Asus N71vg
Dual boot OS Windows 10 (main partition + 1 data)+ Ubuntu 14.04

Ubuntu boots ok, but I wasn't able to mount and access two partitions that were used by Windows.

Windows won't boot. After selection in grub menu boot sequence doesn't proceed further than black screen with blinking cursor. 

I tried using Windows recovery usb:
System restore, Image recovery are unfortunately not an option.
Startup repair couldn't repair it
Via Command prompt I was able to access files on both of my drives.
There isn't an option to enable Safe mode (I don't know why).

Since Ubuntu is working OK, my guess is that something is corrupted with partitions or MBR. Reinstalling Windows is an option, but I would rather not have to.

I was following this thread, but I am not sure what to do or to read out whether my disk is ok and that is a problem for win7.

Another thing I tried is to if fix mbr via Command Promt and *bootrec /fixMbr* command.

There aren't solutions that worked for me, so help would be appreciated.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

Ubuntu can mount the windows partitions and you must be able to read the contents.
I feel your windows partitions need dskchk 
you must have a gparted program. or you can install it. 
I hope you can do a check of the partitions . if it does not show the partitions you have more problems than you think.
do not commit any thing with the gparted unless you are sure.


----------



## teaboar (Oct 15, 2015)

Probably due to fiddling in command prompt and "repairing" mbr, I am no more able to boot ubuntu - Grub menu is skipped and I get directly to the black screen.

While (i was able to boot) in Ubuntu and trying to mount partitions error popped up saying something (vaguely) like: Partition still in use, cannot mount

However, I can still run PartedMagic usb and the windows usb.


Any suggestions what can I do to pinpoint / correct the error?


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

Parted magic shows partition table alright ?
usb windows also should find out your windows installation partitions.
if you cant find partition table you probably will have to go for reinstall
if you have your Ubuntu livecd still it will help you find problem.


----------



## teaboar (Oct 15, 2015)

It seems that partitions are ok. 
1 system reserved, 2 ntfs (sda2 with windows10, sda3 data), and the last one with ubuntu (as in attachment)

I was afraid of the data loss so I didn't run partition check in gparted, because I wasn't sure whether partitions are somehow in use.


As for ubuntu, I could make live usb, but I am currently running Parted Magic, which is based on linux, so I guess it could serve?


----------

